# Best Company Home Theater



## sushants (Apr 24, 2013)

I want to buy a new home theater. So i want to know which company of home theater is best?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I suppose you are wanting a projector? Put "what is the best projector" into a good search engine, and you'll find lots of info.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Need to check just what is available in your country. Good systems here my not be available to you.

WE don't know where you are, tell us, that would help.

BG


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It would also help to know EXACTLY what you are wanting to know. "Home Theater" generically applies to the TV/projector and the audio system but can also apply to the entire room.

From your post, it's not clear if you want hardware recommendations, or a company that can create/install/setup a home theater for you.


----------



## sushants (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks to all for your opinion.


----------



## Aklian (Jul 24, 2013)

I also want to tell you about my experience about the home theater because i am using Samsung and it is really a very good company who makes all kind of electronics.


----------



## hunsers (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeap, you want a projector or a TV right?
BenQ is also OK, you can find many glasses for it


----------

